
Gwyneth Paltrow, Jack Dorsey, Marianne Williamson and the Wellness Aristocracy - kelnos
https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/money-and-power/a28480608/spiritual-snobs-gwyneth-paltrow-marianne-williamson-jack-dorsey/
======
lidHanteyk
It's quite interesting that Jack Dorsey simultaneously urges people to
disconnect and find themselves, and also operates a platform designed to keep
people plugged in and lost. It reminds me of Huxley's systems of control.

~~~
dang
You could probably make the same criticism of us and HN.

~~~
ykevinator
True but we're not trying to profit off people's loneliness.

~~~
whenchamenia
Only their desire for VC money, even if that is an obvious side effect, so
it's cool. ;)

~~~
dang
I wouldn't say that's where the problems with HN are. Most intellectual
curiosity here is outside the pull of VC. From my perspective the issue has
more to do with addiction to content and lack of real-world connection.

